# MTB financing



## crnrwrkr (Jun 21, 2004)

Anyone know anything about mtb financing? Companies that offer it? Interest rates? Etc?


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Buy it with a credit card*



crnrwrkr said:


> Anyone know anything about mtb financing? Companies that offer it? Interest rates? Etc?


There's your financing, albeit at 18% to 24%.

JMJ


----------



## FisherMan (Jun 8, 2004)

My LBS offers 12 months same-as-cash. It's a pretty sweet deal if you can be sure you can pay it off at the end of the term.


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

crnrwrkr said:


> Anyone know anything about mtb financing? Companies that offer it? Interest rates? Etc?


It's called a personal loan. I doubt there is anything specifically for mtb. There's not that much demand. 
You can go into any bank or lending institution and apply for a personal loan for anything from buying a new wardrobe to paying for a vacation. As long as you have good credit or something of value for collateral.

http://www.agfinance.com/agfs2002/agfsweb.nsf/contents/consumer_loans


----------



## lamrith (Jun 13, 2004)

Most bike shops will have financing, though usually it is 60-90day type. I just stumbled onto a one day sale with 1yr financing at my local shop, I grabbed my VT3 that way


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

What, are you nuts? You're gonna go into debt for something you can't afford to pay cash for? If you can't afford to pay cash, you don't really need it. Save your credit for something you really need, like air conditioning ... or that box of Mike and Ikes, that'll seal the deal at the movies with the new girl.


----------



## lamrith (Jun 13, 2004)

Or if you don't have the $$ right now, but the right deal comes along and you know you can get it before the 12mos free ends... Especially if like me you have been waiting 10+years for get a FS bike. If I wait to much longer I will be to old to enjoy it!!!


----------



## crnrwrkr (Jun 21, 2004)

I really can't afford the cash right now but really want to get back in. I work in the public school system so summers are kinda tight but I can certainly pay off the bike within 1 year. A personal loan from the credit union may be the way to go. 18%-24% is kinda ridiculous. 1 year same as cash would be ideal. I'll check with some of the local shops. Thanks for the input.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

The bike shops I've seen that offer financing do it through MBNA (Our motto: Bend Over) and the interest rate is 27.99%. If you have to pay credit, use a credit card, the interest rates are lower. Or like Bikehigh said, if you gotta finance it, you can't afford it. He's probably right but the little devil on my shoulder says bikes are exempt from this rule. The angel on the other shoulder agrees.


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

Supergo offers one year same as cash (i.e. 0%) financing.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

crnrwrkr said:


> I really can't afford the cash right now but really want to get back in. I work in the public school system so summers are kinda tight but I can certainly pay off the bike within 1 year. A personal loan from the credit union may be the way to go. 18%-24% is kinda ridiculous. 1 year same as cash would be ideal. I'll check with some of the local shops. Thanks for the input.


Probably one of the most inexpensive financing options would include looking at a home equity loan for the amount of a nice new bike. Talk with your Credit Union (teacher's CU I assume) to see what they have to offer. Probably better deals than a commercial bank and the approval process should be smooth.

A new feature at eBay/PayPal has financing available through GE Capital with 4 possible financing plans:

1. No payments for 3 months and no interest if paid in 3 months
2. No interest if paid in 6 or 12 months (monthly payments required)
3. 12 fixed monthly payments at 12.9% APR 
4. 24 fixed monthly payments at 12.9% APR

Of course you have to apply and be approved and then buy your bike on eBay, but if interested see the websites of eBay or PayPal to read all of the details (interest rates are high in the first 2 options above once the no interest paid portion of the cycle is past).

BB


----------



## lamrith (Jun 13, 2004)

They key with all these is to get a large amount of time with NO INTEREST and then pay it off before interest is due, not pay a 24-28% rate. Of course it is better to use a card if all they will do is offer you full interest credit!! If something happens and you can't pay off then have it already planned to pay the credit line (lack of better term) off with your CC and be able to pay the monthly on that. I just got a full year to come up with the $1500 for my ride, not a month to come up with a 1st payment of $XXX and then another payment a month later..


----------



## crnrwrkr (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks everybody. I think I might go th CU route. They will approve me no problem and then I can just set up a payroll deduction and not have to think about it. I was just hoping to find some type of financing where it would be a 12 month same as cash deal and then just pay out of poocket as I go paying it off within the 12 months. Lots of good feedback. I appreciate it.


----------



## Johnny M (Jan 30, 2004)

*Don't do it.*

If you can not save up enough for the bike you want in a couple of months, you can not afford it. Realistically no one finances anything they can pay off in three months. If you do not have enough in the bank to purchase a bike, your net value is basically zero. This leaves you nothing to fall back on if any real needs emerge ie. auto repairs, time off from work, fire, etc. Save your credit for when you are prepared to purchase a house or to finance a new business. Do not risk ruining your credit for some bike bling, there are plenty of desperate people with ruined credit trying to sell bikes they can not afford on Ebay. Take advantage of their foolishness and get yourself a sweet slightly used ride, while they still make payments. Whatever you decide to do just be sure you ride it like you stole it.


----------



## crnrwrkr (Jun 21, 2004)

Johnny M said:


> If you can not save up enough for the bike you want in a couple of months, you can not afford it. Realistically no one finances anything they can pay off in three months. If you do not have enough in the bank to purchase a bike, your net value is basically zero. This leaves you nothing to fall back on if any real needs emerge ie. auto repairs, time off from work, fire, etc. Save your credit for when you are prepared to purchase a house or to finance a new business. Do not risk ruining your credit for some bike bling, there are plenty of desperate people with ruined credit trying to sell bikes they can not afford on Ebay. Take advantage of their foolishness and get yourself a sweet slightly used ride, while they still make payments. Whatever you decide to do just be sure you ride it like you stole it.


TRhanks for the perspective. I have decided to go the used route until I can afford to build a bike exactly how I want it. The last thing I need to do right now is add another debt. I'll put another year in on a new, used mount and the build up a moots, or lightspeed, or some other ridiculously beautiful piece of titanium craftsmanship down the road.


----------



## John (Apr 25, 2004)

I used the CC route myself. But think about it. If it takes a year or more to pay for it, you don't want to spend money upgrading it, or replacing crash damaged parts, that will set you back even further. I try not to think of each ride in terms of " how much is each ride worth??" Just buy a nice one a ride the heck out of it before you get to old!!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

*There's no such thing as free credit either*

like buying a car at great interest rates, you won't get as good a price as when you pay with cash. I don't advocate needless debt; many people get in trouble with it no matter how good their intentions. I like the used bike idea while you build your dream ride up in your head...


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

With everybody around me getting new houses/spouses/babies/engagement rings etc. etc., I finally treated myself to my dream bike. Although I've always been good at saving my money, I had just invested a hefty chunk o'change, and had less than I would normally tolerate in my checking acc't (which is also my "savings" acc't.)

Put a bit less than 1/2 on my credit card, and the rest came out of the checking. I lied to my banker-father about how much the bike really cost, b/c he's Mr. Conservative when it comes to $$$. He still had a minor fit but eventually got over it.

As I drove home with the new bike, a pebble flew up and put a ding in the windshield. "Oh, please, I hope that's not a sign," I said to myself, feeling uptight as it was that I'd spent so much on one thing. Sure enough, not two weeks later, lost what was a pretty decent job. 

So now I try not to see the bike as "six months rent." Luckily, I do have something left in the checking acc't, and unemployment covers rent + food. For now.

I plan on hanging onto the bike, of course. What else do I have to do with all my newly free time?! But I did stick with the same, rigid mtn bike for about 12 years before ever getting an upgraded one w/front suspension, and never did buy anything reeeeeally expensive before!


----------



## Johnny M (Jan 30, 2004)

*I just hope my fuqups were not in vain.*



crnrwrkr said:


> TRhanks for the perspective. I have decided to go the used route until I can afford to build a bike exactly how I want it. The last thing I need to do right now is add another debt. I'll put another year in on a new, used mount and the build up a moots, or lightspeed, or some other ridiculously beautiful piece of titanium craftsmanship down the road.


Been piecing my credit and life together for a long time. what is it that fat chicks say? A moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

*How do you do that ?*



Bikehigh said:


> What, are you nuts? You're gonna go into debt for something you can't afford to pay cash for? If you can't afford to pay cash, you don't really need it. Save your credit for something you really need, like air conditioning ... or that box of Mike and Ikes, that'll seal the deal at the movies with the new girl.


You´re not the type of Mtb sick fanatic I thought we most were. That´s comforting. How do you keep things cool on the shop ? Got tips? I have kind of time-space continuum breakdowns...when I feel kind of getting conscience and control of myself again my credit card is already in foreign hands. Too late. Too bad...I need help


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bikehigh said:


> What, are you nuts? You're gonna go into debt for something you can't afford to pay cash for? If you can't afford to pay cash, you don't really need it. Save your credit for something you really need, like air conditioning ... or that box of Mike and Ikes, that'll seal the deal at the movies with the new girl.


Pretty much all of the shops around me offer one year financing with zero percent interest. In that case it is in your interest to do it.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I recently financed a set of tires for our truck to get ~$250 in rebates. I could have paid cash for the tires but it made sense to finance the tires for the savings, but I new we had the discipline to pay it off in the 12 months same as cash. 

If you know you have a bonus coming, or something simialr, then go ahead. If its the difference between buying a 3k bike and a 5k bike get the cheaper one and pay cash. 

Fwiw retailers tKe. Hit to offer those "in store" finance options.


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

crnrwrkr said:


> Anyone know anything about mtb financing? Companies that offer it? Interest rates? Etc?


wheelworld.com through ge, 1 yr no interest.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

This is why we are (as a country) broke. If you can't pay cash, you can't afford it.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

FisherMan said:


> My LBS offers 12 months same-as-cash. It's a pretty sweet deal if you can be sure you can pay it off at the end of the term.


The thing with those 12 mo same as cash deals is you have to be absolutely sure to pay it off in the 12 month period or you will get socked for interest for the entire 12 months...and it's usually like, 24.9%. In other words, you will end up paying $7500 for that $6000 bike.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

I know this thread started out a a few years back and the OP is likely not following it or looking for any advise at this point, but it is a topic worth discussing. 

I am firmly in the camp that says paying cash is by far the best way to go.

One of the guys that works for me decided last spring he had to have a mountain bike. He credit carded it knowing he could pay it off. Fall came and he really needed a new wall tent to go hunting. Yup, credit card. Winter came and all the cool kids had better snow machines and he couldn't keep up. Finance it. This spring, he started hanging with a guy that rides a Harley. More financing. Here is the problem. Now he is in my office wanting overtime because he is strapped. He doesn't do any of these things because he is either working overtime or doesn't even have the extra gas money to leave town. This guy is an extreme bad example, but that is the danger of credit for toys. If the furnace in this guys house takes a digger this fall he is going to be in tough shape. Sadly, all the stuff he has financed is worth less than he owes on it. And to boot he probably had debt from before he started working for me.

I know full well the desire to have the bike now while the season is in swing. But financing is just a bad way to approach this stuff. Scrape a few hundred bucks together and get a decent used bike off Craigs list or something. Use the money you would be making in payments to fund weekend trips or gather up other gear you need. Save up and pay cash for last years model next year and you will get a better deal anyway.

I used to be one of those guys that paid for everything with my REI card and paid it off every month so I could get all the points. What I learned is that I spent way more money when using the card than I do when I take cash out of my wallet and pay for things. There is something about counting out the cash that makes to think through the decision to buy. It completely eliminates impulse purchases and in the end you save more than you get back in reward points.

Sure don't mean to preach to anyone, but I am a guy who has paid off stupid debt in the past and now realizes how much better off I am not having the bills.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

May be you (OP) could land a summer job, tutor the smart kids or something and save up the money to buy the bike you want. You have already stated that summers are tight so why expose yourself to payments on a toy you can't afford. What Ricko said is true about "XX-days-SAC" financing. I used to have debt (credit cards, car loans) but all I ever use is cash now.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

ride what you can afford is my opinion. plenty of good used bikes out there for great prices
Cash is King!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

never had credit, never will. if i cant afford it with the cash i have available, i dont need it. although, i will borrow from family or friends if its a desperate situation. their payment schedules are less like usury than any banks.


----------



## tschonis (Jun 4, 2012)

I would not finance a bike...especially if you are just getting back into it, Id just buy a lower end bike for cash, or maybe look for specials on the previous year's models. I recently was forced to upgrade unexpectedly as my second hand Trek 4300 frame was cracked, as found by my LBS mechanic on a routine tune up. Ended up getting a great deal on a 2011 Specialized Rockhopper Expert 29. Its a trailworthy bike that I can have fun with on weekends off road but dont feel bad about tearing up while commuting 13 miles a day on some 700 road tires. Walked in with $1k in cash, and walked out the proud owner of a new bike. Its an awesome feeling to just straight-up own something rather than being a slave to some bank for a year.


----------



## nickgann (May 22, 2012)

A better idea would be to put a down payment on a foreclosed home and use the profit to pay for your bike. That way you have something to show for your time other than bike.


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

If you have a 401K you may be able to take out a loan against it. I took a loan out on my 401K for my last bike. I pay interest back to myself, pre-tax. Best type of loan there is.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Colonel Flagg said:


> If you have a 401K you may be able to take out a loan against it. I took a loan out on my 401K for my last bike. I pay interest back to myself, pre-tax. Best type of loan there is.


There is gonna be a time when you leave a job, be it death, fired, or quit. the 401k loan becomes due in like 60 days and if you can't pay then you just borrowed on a bike at 40% interest when all is said and done.


----------



## Hundun (Jun 2, 2010)

BruceBrown said:


> Probably one of the most inexpensive financing options would include looking at a home equity loan for the amount of a nice new bike....


Good God some people are such morons. Anyone stupid enough to get a home equity loan for a bike deserves to lose it all.

We are in a technical depression and things are going to get MUCH worse. The EuroZone is collapsing and the US is TRILLIONS in debt. The whole western world is on the verge of collapse.

So ridicule me all you want for advocating budget oriented bikes. Keep buying status symbol bikes that impress dorks at the trails. I have 3 nice bikes that I paid cash for, I live in a paid off house, and am shopping for 20+ acres that will also be paid for and developed with cash.

Geez! Some people are so clueless about life's priorities that it boggles the mind!


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

Zombie Thread :thumbsup:

it...is...alive!


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

TiGeo said:


> This is why we are (as a country) broke. If you can't pay cash, you can't afford it.


How many people do you know that paid cash for their home?


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Zombie Thread Attaaaack!!!


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Colonel Flagg said:


> If you have a 401K you may be able to take out a loan against it. I took a loan out on my 401K for my last bike. I pay interest back to myself, pre-tax. Best type of loan there is.


The problem with this thought is that the interest you are paying yourself back is far less the compound interest you would be earning on the money you borrowed.


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

Adim_X said:


> There is gonna be a time when you leave a job, be it death, fired, or quit. the 401k loan becomes due in like 60 days and if you can't pay then you just borrowed on a bike at 40% interest when all is said and done.


There is risk but I could cover my loan amount out of savings if I had to. The terms will be paid off in just 18 months. Given my situation it made more sense than paying interest to someone else and it certainly beats the risk of the 12-months same as cash loans.


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

Colonel Flagg said:


> There is risk but I could cover my loan amount out of savings if I had to. The terms will be paid off in just 18 months. Given my situation it made more sense than paying interest to someone else and it certainly beats the risk of the 12-months same as cash loans.


Maybe but the compound interest hasn't been very compounded lately.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Analyze your investments and move them to better performing ones then. Also if you had the savings to buy it, why would you even consider a loan? Pay cash and interest, regardless of who you are paying it to, would not even enter the equation.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

beer_coffee_water said:


> Analyze your investments and move them to better performing ones then. Also if you had the savings to buy it, why would you even consider a loan? Pay cash and interest, regardless of who you are paying it to, would not even enter the equation.


Alternatively, you could open a 0% APR for 12 months credit card and make monthly payments. In the meantime, take all your cash and invest it. Profit from your investments, the credit boost, and the cash back points bonus from the card.

Far better than getting a loan.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

lamrith said:


> Or if you don't have the $$ right now, but the right deal comes along and you know you can get it before the 12mos free ends... Especially if like me you have been waiting 10+years for get a FS bike. If I wait to much longer I will be to old to enjoy it!!!


If you've been waiting 10 years for a FS bike but don't have the money, RIGHT NOW, you don't have the money period. And, what stopped you from saving for 10 years?

Same thing that will likely stop you from paying it off before getting mauled by interest.

Never finance toys.


----------



## AntiPavement (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm going to default on my home loan and use the money I would be spending on my monthly mortgage to buy a new awesome bike :thumbsup:

Probably not, but the thought did cross my mind a few times. I have my house :madman:


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

wbmason55 said:


> How many people do you know that paid cash for their home?


The reality is that most people can't. I didn't. Getting a mortgage is quite a bit different than borrowing money to buy a bike. And yes, I can't actually afford my house b/c I borrowed money to buy it. The definition of afford to me is paying cash. Since I couldn't afford it, I took out a loan to buy it.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

401k loans to buy bikes? Really? We are screwed.


----------



## nodima (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm also firmly in the never finance toys dept. There are a ton of well priced used bikes on CL. I've been casually looking for one to convert to a SS. For 600 bucks, there are a lot of *lightly* used FS bikes out there - granted most are 10 years old or so, but I'd venture are essentially 80% of the performance of a new bike, for less than 50c on the dollar. Forget keeping up with the joneses, and buy a used bike rather than financing a new one.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Layby is also an option I've used. It felt great to roll along to the shop each fortnight and pay my way closer to the bike.

If you do finance only do it over a short term and interest free.

And only if you can afford it. Trust me, you don't want to be beholden to finance companies.


----------



## Back-N-Black (Sep 22, 2009)

jtmartino said:


> Alternatively, you could open a 0% APR for 12 months credit card and make monthly payments. In the meantime, take all your cash and invest it. Profit from your investments, the credit boost, and the cash back points bonus from the card.
> 
> Far better than getting a loan.


Not sure how many of these types of deals are around but I've seen them and are worth finding.

But first off, don't spend that kind of money unless you are 100 percent certain you can pay it off, for example from your savings, within your SAC period. Never pay a finance charge EVER.

If your LBS doesn't offer a SAC deal go to another store. Hopefully you will not have to travel too far so as to cost you money in travel.

I have taken a personal loan against my 401K, yes it is risky if you lose your job, of course I've been at mine for over 20 yrs now. If you lose your job, the bike goes, problem solved. If you look at the last 10 years, no it wasn't a 10 yr loan, I probably made more money with the interest I paid myself, paying that loan off, than my 401K made, if you catch my drift.

This is the important part, keeping in mind that you MUST pay off the balance before it is due, buy it/everything, with a credit card that offers a cash back bonus. This is more or less the same as paying with cash with usually 2 to 5 percent off rebate, on stuff you have to purchase, anyway. ie groceries, gas, etc.

Oh, who am I kidding, I forgot I was on a MTB forum where half of you guys are spending 5k on a bicycle! You don't have cash!


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

When i bought my Trek madone, the shop i got it from offered 1 year 0% financing.....I had all the cash in my pocket. I decided id put a grand down and finace the rest.... I mean if I already have the cash in hand why not give my credit some good reps as well......Seems like killing two bird's with one stone. The bike was comepletely paid for in the next two months out of the cash i already had for it.

Although i do agree if you dont have the cash, dont finance it.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Back-N-Black said:


> Not sure how many of these types of deals are around but I've seen them and are worth finding.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


There are quite a few, actually. I've had them through Chase, Citi and Capitol One. I use a credit card for almost all of my purchases because the protection is unbeatable and so is the cash back/rewards program.

I just got $500 cash back from my current credit card company, and I have no balance on the card. You will not get anything like that paying cash for everyday purchases. And if you do carry a balance, like if you bought a bike or a TV, so long as it's paid off within 12 months you're fine.

It's a used vs. new issue though. You will get a far better deal buying used when possible, but if you buy new, you usually get some kind of warranty and bike protection.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

12 mos. same as cash is not the same as cash.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

jtmartino said:


> There are quite a few, actually. I've had them through Chase, Citi and Capitol One. I use a credit card for almost all of my purchases because the protection is unbeatable and so is the cash back/rewards program.
> 
> I just got $500 cash back from my current credit card company, and I have no balance on the card. You will not get anything like that paying cash for everyday purchases. And if you do carry a balance, like if you bought a bike or a TV, so long as it's paid off within 12 months you're fine.
> 
> It's a used vs. new issue though. You will get a far better deal buying used when possible, but if you buy new, you usually get some kind of warranty and bike protection.


You get the same protection using a debit card as a credit transaction (when you use your signature not your pin) that is attached to your bank account. So Visa protections while spending Cash. Also there are bonus/points programs that use Debit cards instead of credit cards.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Funny...I finally get what a zombie thread is!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

beer_coffee_water said:


> You get the same protection using a debit card as a credit transaction (when you use your signature not your pin) that is attached to your bank account. So Visa protections while spending Cash. Also there are bonus/points programs that use Debit cards instead of credit cards.


Not exactly. I've run into fraud issues with my debit card in the past that were really hard to resolve. I also get much more coverage, like rental car coverage, when using my credit card. Debit cards cannot compare, and you would know that if you ran into problems with both.

And there is not a single debit card rewards program that compares to even a decent credit card program. You get back far more money through a credit card.

There is absolutely no reason to pay via cash or debit unless you cannot control your spending, in which case you should stay far away from credit. I've never had a problem with that, so instead I just have a really high credit score with zero balance and tons of available credit.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

jtmartino said:


> Not exactly. I've run into fraud issues with my debit card in the past that were really hard to resolve. I also get much more coverage, like rental car coverage, when using my credit card. Debit cards cannot compare, and you would know that if you ran into problems with both.
> 
> And there is not a single debit card rewards program that compares to even a decent credit card program. You get back far more money through a credit card.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to pay via cash or debit unless you cannot control your spending, in which case you should stay far away from credit. I've never had a problem with that, so instead I just have a really high credit score with zero balance and tons of available credit.


jt, I am not sure you understood my point. A debit card that has visa logo on it, when used as a credit card has the exact same protections as a visa credit card. The difference is the debit uses money you actually have. The difficult fraud you encountered was most likely caused by a stolen pin and card number because visa doesn't protect you when you don't use their system.

Take a look at Perk Street Financial for a debit card with a comparable bonus program.

The main reason to not use a credit card is overspending, your brain doesn't register a credit purchase like a cash purchase. Also, there are unavoidable fees with credit cards, i.e. balance transfer fees, over limit fees, membership fees. Another issue is life, say you have a low or no interest rate promo, if say you lose your income your almighty fico score changes and you lose the promo and the it jumps to default rate. A personal reason, that I enjoy, is I have less payments in my life by not owing anyone any money; simplicity. I earn money from interest on my accounts and I know I negotiate more than 2-5% savings on big ticket items.

Let me applaud you for having a super high credit score, you know how to borrow money and pay it back constantly. Personally, I would rather have the money that is in my bank accounts. I don't use credit. Not because I can't control spending. Rather, I don't like using resources that truly are not mine. Hopefully, when I go check my credit score this year, it will be 0 because its a number that does not indicate wealth by any means.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

beer_coffee_water said:


> Hopefully, when I go check my credit score this year, it will be 0 because its a number that does not indicate wealth by any means.


Credit scores are indeed bs, but having a good one will make live considerably easier (and cheaper) for things that require it. Around here, they check your credit score before you make any large purchases, before you rent an apartment, and even before you are given an offer for a job. Yes, your credit score will affect your eligibility for a well-paying job.

You're right about the "Zero Liability" fraud protection from Visa on Visa debit cards, but my credit cards are far better than my Visa debit card for cash back, travelers insurance, and a host of other benefits.

I could care less if others shy away from credit. It's a smart move for the fiscally irresponsible. But those people should probably also not buy a new bike with cash, either. They should learn how to _not_ spend. Personally I'd prefer to know that my credit score will never inhibit my ability to make purchases, get a job, or anything else in the future.

I rarely carry cash anymore, and I don't miss it. And I just paid off my road bike after 8 months of no interest on a card used only for the bike. Opening the card resulted in a pretty nice boost to my available credit and overall score. Score indeed.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

You know this thread has seen no action for 2 years, right??? We don't take to kindly to spam either.


----------



## Dirtydogg (Aug 11, 2012)

Because you are Spamming your business you dope. There are companies that actually have to pay for advertisement. Why do you feel you should not?
I already reported your other username. Creating multiples is not allowed either.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

BikeLifeSA said:


> Thanks for your input and i am sure the admin on the forum will look into this. I am sure when they look at our web site and realise that we are one of the leading MTB portals in South Africa and notice that we have 14 000 keen MTB followers on twitter and 5000 on Facebook that we render an important service to the South African market.


Oh OK, you're right, you're not a spammer. Thanks for clearing that up. :crazy::shocked:


----------



## jim293 (Jan 3, 2014)

Trek has a credit card. Works awesome. I just bought one. If I pay for it before one year is up no interest charges are charged.


----------

